
 Apple Adds Do-Not-Track Tool to Safari - lotusleaf1987
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/04/13/do-not-truck
======
GrandMasterBirt
"No idea why Google wouldn’t be leading the way on this."

Because Google cares about making the best technology that thinks solely about
the user and in no way acts in Google's interest? Possibly because its not
high priority for them.

